# Intermatic Digital Timer and power bar



## Jiblets (Dec 24, 2009)

I saw a box full of these power bars at the Laird Home Depot at the clearance section for only $12 ea. I picked up 3 - don't have a use for them yet, but I know I will soon. 

They look exactly like the ones here from CThttp://www.canadiantire.ca/AST/browse/7/Electronics/TVsAccessories/ElectricalPowerBars/PRD~0522418P/Woods%2BPower%2BBar%252BTimer.jsp

fyi - it clearly states in the instructions "not for aquarium use"


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

That Canadian Tire digital power bar looks EXACTLY like the Coralife Digital power bar, except for there are the types of plug covers. 4 white for 24 hr connection, 2 yellow and 2 blue for alternating power connects (i.e. lights)


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Jiblets said:


> I saw a box full of these power bars at the Laird Home Depot at the clearance section for only $12 ea. I picked up 3 - don't have a use for them yet, but I know I will soon.
> 
> They look exactly like the ones here from CThttp://www.canadiantire.ca/AST/browse/7/Electronics/TVsAccessories/ElectricalPowerBars/PRD~0522418P/Woods%2BPower%2BBar%252BTimer.jsp
> 
> fyi - it clearly states in the instructions "not for aquarium use"


Walmart sell this type of power bar for $15.99

and my dad uses them on his 72G bow front


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

I've been using one of these with great results, to power and control the lighting on a set of 4 tanks.

W


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

I use the same ones too. I got mine for $9.99 though. They used to have the $10 energy saver rebate a few years ago and only a $5 rebate last year. You might want to wait around until spring to see if they will have one again this year.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Jiblets (Dec 24, 2009)

Guess they aren't as good of a deal as I thought they were. Still I'm very happy with the purchase. The grounded timers at HD and CT cost more. Too bad I missed out on the energy rebates.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Jiblets said:


> Guess they aren't as good of a deal as I thought they were. Still I'm very happy with the purchase. The grounded timers at HD and CT cost more. Too bad I missed out on the energy rebates.


Nah, you have a decent deal. Can't have the best deal all the time. Besides, now that you know, you can wait for the next one to come around. Don't worry, these won't last you forever, you might just want to keep an extra around just incase the one you are using breakes down.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------

